# Exposed hive in the -20 frozen tundra of NE Ohio



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you anticipate they moved into the tree hollow? A warm flying day will answer that. I would scratch the display piece and use the darker stuff in swarm traps and melt down the rest for wax bars.


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

I have no idea if they are in the hollow or even how big it is. Definately going to wait for warmer weather and the 3' of snow around the tree to melt before doing anything. Whatever I end up doing with the hive you can be sure that nothing will be wasted. One concern I have is that if they are there or a new swarm moves in and they load all that comb with honey it will come crashing down because that limb looks dead.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Look at those pretty queen cells.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful, make sure to post some better pics if you end up removing it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah. Lots of pretty queen cells. And I will definately post more pics.


----------



## newbury (Jul 19, 2014)

Joe Bondra said:


> <snip> I would estimate the combs at 4-5' London and at least 3' deep. It's about 20' up. <snip>


Is


> 4-5' London


 a beekeeping term I should know or is it some spell checker Nazi application when you meant long?


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

Definately Nazi's. I meant long


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Very cool find.:thumbsup:
Queen cells means they must have swarmed. Lol...they must have become congested!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice sized hive. This one was even farther north than you. Took this one home two years ago. Best hive I have to date. It was about 2x2.


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cool Mr. Beeman. I am hoping they are alive in there. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

Woo Hoo. Got permission today to take this baby.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Take vid or at very least pics of your progress.


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

Will do beeman


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Joe Bondra said:


> Woo Hoo. Got permission today to take this baby.


What exactly are you taking? Comb from the tree? Are there alive bees on the comb or in the tree?


----------

